# Best bar for the pro user who cuts & bore cuts hardwood



## weimedog (Mar 15, 2014)

What is your pick?

Cannon? Sugihara? Stihl? Looking for the best option possible for a pro user


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 15, 2014)

Stihl, affordable, quality.

Cannons are spendy, although I would get one for my 090.

The sugi's I've heard good things but never used one.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 15, 2014)

Whichever you find the best bargain on. Issues will be weight, stiffness and longevity. Assuming u'r using a 28" or longer, and aren't Northman's size, the light bars are nice. The Sugi light is very well built, and if you can get a bargain, they are great. I'm looking for a good price on a 28" tech lite. The longer power match bars are a bad combination of floppy, heavy, and quick wearing, but the price is right.
Not sure if they make a bar that doesn't bore well


----------



## bnmc98 (Mar 15, 2014)

IF you do a lot of bore cuts look at the stihl wide tip, dont know if other manufacturers make one.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2014)

Stihl.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there was a recent post on the wide tip stihl being discontinued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 15, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a recent post on the wide tip stihl being discontinued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Correct, you are.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 16, 2014)

I like to use one that has a chain on it.

You didn't mention what saw or bar size, and I didn't see any pro saws in your lineup so maybe just put a chain on whatever bar you've got. If you're feeling adventurous maybe even ask for some non safety.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 16, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I like to use one that has a chain on it.
> 
> You didn't mention what saw or bar size, and I didn't see any pro saws in your lineup so maybe just put a chain on whatever bar you've got. If you're feeling adventurous maybe even ask for some non safety.


 I don't have a pro saw, but I like those aggressive bars, and non-safety chains to go on my not so pro saws.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 16, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I like to use one that has a chain on it.
> 
> You didn't mention what saw or bar size, and I didn't see any pro saws in your lineup so maybe just put a chain on whatever bar you've got. If you're feeling adventurous maybe even ask for some non safety.


You must have been looking at the wrong post Shaun. The OP's sig has a bunch of pro saws


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 16, 2014)

I prefer wide tips for boreing and undercutting but it seems we may be SOL on them.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 16, 2014)

Not being in the income bracket of Stihl saw purchasers, I have never used one of the Wide tip Stihl bars. besides the obvious (looking super cool), how does the wide tip perform better?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 16, 2014)

it does not have the tendency to throw a chain while undercutting with the tip and I think it is smoother in a bore. although some will argue the opposite.
I cannot prove it but I think the tip lasts longer as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't really have a preference over the narrow or wide nose stihl bars. It's not that big of a difference. There is 2 extra sprocket teeth on the wide nose. I am getting ready to swap my 48" and 41" over to 3/8" chain here soon with the new tips I got.


----------



## slick700 (Mar 17, 2014)

weimedog said:


> What is your pick?
> 
> Cannon? Sugihara? Stihl? Looking for the best option possible for a pro user


gb makes a titanium bar wears well, or go with a windsor price is good may need to file the tip after use


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 17, 2014)

I used to run Windsor......don't see um no more.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 17, 2014)

slick700 said:


> gb makes a titanium bar wears well, or go with a windsor price is good may need to file the tip after use




they not actually titanium lol


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 17, 2014)

.3% titanium or something like that.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 17, 2014)

The TI series harvester bars are very good however, dispite the fact they aren't made from disassembled Russian submarines. 

We have always used Windsor or Oregon bars cutting hardwoods, quite a bit of bore cutting.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 17, 2014)

1270, where do you get them?


----------



## 1270d (Mar 17, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> 1270, where do you get them?


Modern machine in spokane


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks, i'll have to check um out.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 18, 2014)

The wide tip has a slower chain speed or so it seems to me. I think it does wear longer and I throw my chain less with it. I like the feel of how it bucks.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 18, 2014)

weimedog said:


> What is your pick?
> 
> Cannon? Sugihara? Stihl? Looking for the best option possible for a pro user


What are you doing with it?


----------



## slick700 (Mar 19, 2014)

the gb bar i used was the orange one the cheap white ones were junk


----------



## Reddog (Mar 20, 2014)

weimedog said:


> What is your pick?
> 
> Cannon? Sugihara? Stihl? Looking for the best option possible for a pro user



Stihl's have always treated me fine. Used both the narrow and wide tip, didn't really notice a difference.

Have a couple Total Super bars coming just to try some thing different.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 20, 2014)

Reddog said:


> Stihl's have always treated me fine. Used both the narrow and wide tip, didn't really notice a difference.
> 
> Have a couple Total Super bars coming just to try some thing different.


 

Reason I asked is a customer was asking for an alternative to Oregon bars. They were having Sprocket tip premature failures. (Premature can be a relative thing I understand). Also it's been unusually cold this winter here and Maple is really hard when subjected to sub zero temps for extended periods of time! I have ordered a couple of Sugihara's to evaluate with them. Both the solid sprocket nose and reduced weight sprocket nose versions. Might try a Stihl bar, just use one of those adapters from Bailey's. How different can the design of those sprocket noses be?


----------



## Reddog (Mar 20, 2014)

That is the same experience I had with Oregon bars. Plus the rails wore faster. So for me they weren't the best bang for the buck.

On the stihl's knock on wood I have not blown a tip in 10 plus years. I think because they are grease-less, they may have done a better job of design in the bearing area.

I run Stihl mounts on all my Husky's also. Easier to keep less spares on the truck. That said on the 372's I have found the need to lengthen/open the slot up a 1/2" towards the tip end so I can still run the same drive # chains as on the stihl's.

And yes frozen Hard maple is a pain.

But as always YMMV


----------



## ky044 (Apr 3, 2014)

Can someone give me info on the oregon pro bars ?? Any count ?? Any count means any good I need to start talking properly on here


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 3, 2014)

meh, I don't like um. don't last long. stihl bars are very good, so far I like the sugi and total......I believe the total is the stiffest of the three. oregons are floppy.


----------



## ky044 (Apr 3, 2014)

10-4 I'm far from a pro I just needed a pro opinion


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 3, 2014)

The Oregon pro bars that aren't painted the ones you're talking about? I think the Canadians use them a lot more than in the US.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 3, 2014)

well, the better bars cost more but if last twice as long then not really.......plus I hate bendy bars, ya notice it more with longer bars.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 3, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> The Oregon pro bars that aren't painted the ones you're talking about? I think the Canadians use them a lot more than in the US.


 I don't think I seen them.....they also have a single rivet?


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 3, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> I don't think I seen them.....they also have a single rivet?



Yeah single rivet tip just "supposed" to be better steel. That's what they make the reduced weight out of.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2014)

bitzer said:


> The wide tip has a slower chain speed or so it seems to me. I think it does wear longer and I throw my chain less with it. I like the feel of how it bucks.


Faster


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2014)

ky044 said:


> Can someone give me info on the oregon pro bars ?? Any count ?? Any count means any good I need to start talking properly on here


I don't understand what you asking for.


----------



## ky044 (Apr 3, 2014)

That's what kind I was talking about the shiny ones


----------



## bitzer (Apr 14, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Faster


Whats faster? Chain speed on the wide tip? How exactly would that be? The chain has a longer distance to travel with more friction on a wide tip. If you mean wears faster, yeah it might.


----------

